# Quartersawed RedOak



## Mandolin (Nov 10, 2015)

Cut a 27 inch red oak off my place last week and quartersawed it. This is the result.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice looking stuff Roger!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2015)

Glad to see you Roger. Came across an old thread last week with you in it and made me wonder how you're gettin along. Nice wood.


----------



## Mandolin (Nov 10, 2015)

Been real busy sawing and working on the new house. Getting towards the end of it. That oak I sawed is going in our kitchen cabinets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice lumber.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 12, 2015)

Beautiful plank. Will make gorgeous cabinets. Chuck


----------



## gvwp (Nov 12, 2015)

Very nice straight grained Red Oak! How will you dry the lumber?


----------



## Mandolin (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm going to stack it inside the house until about two weeks before I get ready to use it, then put it in my kiln for about a week. I will then restack it back in the house and plane it as I need it. Probably will be about February or March before I use it.


----------

